# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Desktop Environments > [ubuntu] commnad to get file size in MB

## vksingh

Hi,

Is there any command to get file size in MB in Ubuntu?


Thanks,


Vivek :Confused:

----------


## karash

This probably isn't in the correct section, but from the command line, you could try:

ls -sh filename

The -s is size, the -h is human readable.

----------


## clrg

Most commonly used options of ls:

ls -lh --> Permissions and file size
ls -lah --> Permissions and file size on all files
ls -ltrh --> Permissions and file size, sorted on access time (newest is last)
ls -ld --> Permissions, only directories

----------


## hictio

And, if you want to get not only file, but directory sizes as well, you have to execute:



```
du -sh directory ENTER
```

----------

